# bland mozarella



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I made the "microwave" mozarella and it turned out well. I compared it with some "string" cheese that we had on hand - mostly for the grandchildren's enjoyment. 
I found that my mozeralla was bland in comparison though to the storebought. The storebought had more of a fuller, cheesier flavor in comparison. Also my mozarella was a bit more chewey than the storebought variety. I think I might know how to solve that but how can I get my mozarella not to be so bland tasting - it is almost tasteless in comparison.

The storebought is just plain, unflavored mozarella cheese.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Tim,

Try Christy's recipe (in the Cheese Recipe sticky). It is the BEST!

Sara


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Tim, Did you add lipase to it. We make the microwave kind and I like lipase in it because it gives it more flavor. However my wife likes it plain, so that's the way it usually gets made. :/ :lol


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i currently have the mild lipase, and when i use it, DH says it "very good this time." when i don't, he says nothing or its "ok". i wonder tho, we like it, has anyone used a stronger flavored lipase? is there such stuff? or is a little of a good thing the best way? thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

There are different kinds of lipase mild, sharp, very sharp etc.. We have the mild. I would like to try some of the sharp though.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I made moz two days ago that has no flavor at all. I'm adding lipase next time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't like it without Lipase either. I have the mild and the sharp but I haven't tried the sharp yet.

Mozz is really good marinated. Use olive oil half and half with a light oil, add garlic, sundried tomatoes, capers, basil and salt. YUMMY!!

Christy


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

No I didn't use lipase - I will order some for next time. Although OK - it is just too tasteless. And no, I didn't use Christy's recipe - I used Rikki's off of New England Cheese website. Will try Christy's next time though - thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

How long does lipase powder last? I have some that I haven't used thats about a year old and wondering if its still good.

ray


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

would FD work in place of lipase?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

If you store lipase in the refrigerator it will last over a year.

Lipase is an enzyme and FD is a culture so even though they both add flavor they don't taste the same. 

Christy


----------

